# MULTIPOINT Server 2011, Mouse Slow movement problem



## SAHAJ SINGH (Oct 22, 2013)

Dear All,

I am running 5 HP Thin client( t100) through One HP alite Server. Initially it was working ok, but now all the clients are not functioning properly, there is a special problem with Mouse Movement, user is not able to control the mouse cursor as he intend to do.

Pl. suggest me the solution to solve this issue and speed up the process... 


Thanks,

Sahaj Sachdeva


----------

